# Some pictures...



## Adam_MA (Oct 14, 2009)

I know how much everyone here loves stove porn, so I thought I would share some!!

Here are some shots from last nights fire



Just touched it off.






Now she's cooking.





Secondaries doing their thing.





Ghost flames.





Hope everyone enjoyed.

Adam


----------



## Skier76 (Oct 14, 2009)

Very nice pics! I swear, watching the flames is more exciting that TV. And probably more educational.  :lol:


----------



## Adam_MA (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks! The only thing about my installation I don't like, is that while sitting on the couch watching TV I can't see the front of the stove. It's positioned in the best place for actually heating the house, but not for viewing. Sometimes I'll just pull my rocking chair in front of the stove, and get completely lost in thought watching the flames!!


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Oct 14, 2009)

Adam, that is one of the true blessings of having a wood stove! Continue to enjoy until you heart is content.


----------



## Later (Oct 14, 2009)

And a couple more (I hope)


----------



## colebrookman (Oct 15, 2009)

Skier76 said:
			
		

> Very nice pics! I swear, watching the flames is more exciting that TV. And probably more educational.  :lol:


And no commercials!  Be safe.
Ed


----------



## bren582 (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow.. That second pic looks like hell on earth.. I like it!!

One of mine..


----------



## n3pro (Oct 15, 2009)

Skier76 said:
			
		

> Very nice pics! I swear, watching the flames is more exciting that TV. And probably more educational.  :lol:



Funny but true.  I spend much more time in the winter in front of the wood stove watching the fire or taking a stroll outside to check emissions then watching tv which was not the case two years ago and before.  Better for the health in more then one way!

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## Skier76 (Oct 15, 2009)

Retired Guy said:
			
		

> And a couple more (I hope)



Those pics are Jotulicious  :lol:


----------



## Adam_MA (Oct 15, 2009)

Last night I was sitting on the floor in front of the stove and my dog cam over, plopped down in front of me and wanted her belly rubbed! It was truly relaxing just hanging out with the dog in front of the fire!


----------



## Seastrike (Oct 15, 2009)

I can't wait to go home and fire up the Stove !

( I feel a cold coming on ! )


----------



## Tfin (Oct 15, 2009)

Skier76 said:
			
		

> Very nice pics! I swear, watching the flames is more exciting that TV. And probably more educational.  :lol:



I couldn't of said it better my man!


----------



## abby4000 (Oct 15, 2009)

nice pics.

I agree I cannot wait to get home and fire up the stove. I got her pumping this morning before i left for work. It was so nice i did not want to leave


----------



## savageactor7 (Oct 15, 2009)

back then it took me awhile to figure out how to disable the flash but this is our typical fire when we're in the house. 3 splits in different stages of burning will get us to 550 or better.




Here's one with a flash...probably to show some surface wet wood drying under the stove. Often times in the winter I cut dead trees down and set 'em under the stove for a day to dry off.


----------



## Adam_MA (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice pics!


----------



## gzecc (Oct 16, 2009)

Isn't it funny.  Codes are ofter followed by the inch, regarding combustibles. In real life, people, stack wood under the stove to dry it out.  This is not a critiscism, just an ironic observation.


----------



## BucksCoBernie (Oct 16, 2009)

Burning for about an hour and a half with this load. Cruising around 475 degrees. 40 degrees outside, 85 inside. I love this.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 16, 2009)

Skier76 said:
			
		

> Very nice pics! I swear, watching the flames is more exciting that TV. And probably more educational.  :lol:



I often find myself turning off the TV and watching the fire . . . almost always do this before turning in to bed . . . the only problem is when my wife catches me staring at it . . . says I look like a dolt just staring at the fire.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 16, 2009)

BucksCoBernie said:
			
		

> Burning for about an hour and a half with this load. Cruising around 475 degrees. 40 degrees outside, 85 inside. I love this.



Maybe it's the way the picture came out . . . but the glass (at least in the pic) looks a bit on the dirty side.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 16, 2009)

gzecc said:
			
		

> Isn't it funny.  Codes are ofter followed by the inch, regarding combustibles. In real life, people, stack wood under the stove to dry it out.  This is not a critiscism, just an ironic observation.



It is interesting to note . . . being the anal retentive person I am . . . and knowing I am the type to forget to move the wood, I personally don't engage in this practice and would be leery of mentioning it to others . . . just myself and my opinion.


----------



## Bobbin (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm definitely cool about anything a consenting adult chooses to do in their home.  And I'm "big" on personal responsibility and accountability.  If you're OK with "drying" wood that way, it's cool with me.  But if I came home and saw that in my home I might just have a stoke.


----------

